# Anyone into Macro?



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have posted a few in the past but I don't have any new ones.

Post your Macro photos up here guys.

Many thanks.


Maxtor.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a few of some watches as usual...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davey_saxo/sets/72157623608118534/show/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

you mean like this?


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't done much, and not as macro as that^

This is one of my Atmel AtTinty85's:









This is how the photo was taken(The flash was on top of the camera):









3mm RGB flashing LED, cropped but looks good.









Tom.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the dragonfly's not cropped


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

50% crop: 









This is with a D-FA 50/2.8 Macro on my K5 with 2 flashes.


----------



## mattyw (Dec 10, 2011)

blimey, that's some detail!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That is an awesome shot Bretti 
Will post my efforts up later.......won't be as good as that though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Get on talk photography for stunning macro.... hope you like bugs though...:lol:


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bretti the dragon fly looks amazing ... !!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Just bought a 60mm f2.8 Canon, been playing around with it today. Haven't managed to take anything even half decent


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

tip 1: lock focus and move yourself around to get the subject in focus OR use a tripod
tip 2: look towards *AT LEAST* f11 - which means flash most of the time or silly-long exposures

some of the funkiest stuff is created by dropping a hint of what you're looking at, the distortions caused by water [drops], reflections, refractions, the textures available... which is why insects rock, as they have everything.

couple more examples for illustrative purposes, though these are more "close-up" than anything else (EXIFs should still be attached to them, so you can check the focal length).




























- Bret


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I bought a 430 EX ii so a steep learning curve


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep. The bagels, by the way, are lit with one flash above and the other bouncing off the back wall.... top one at 1/4 power, 1/80, f14, ISO80. I think. 

Tip 3: 
- diffuser
- tilted at 45 degrees
- 1/4 power
- ISO100
- 1/100
- f10 

as a default for anything less than a foot away. just checked it, it's about right, maybe a tad underexposed.

Bret


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I only have the one flash. Going to start having a play tomorrow. I don't have a diffuser or anything though


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

greaseproof paper - there are *lots* of diffusion options out there 

Already read strobist?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I have been reading all afternoon. I want to buy a cable so I can make my flash off camera. Is there anywhere on the high street I can get these? Or is it an eBay item?

As anything mail order takes an age with Christmas


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

don't bother. Set the flash to optical trigger, use the onboard (turned down as far as possible) to trigger the offboard one.... I would have thought that Amazon would have such things and should still be deliverable before the weekend 

then order yourself some cheap Ebay triggers. From Gadget infinity or the yongnuo stuff.

Bret


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I dont think my 400D can trigger the 430 EXii? I will look on ebay


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, you're right. Cheap-ass flash. Get a peanut / optical slave. WEX or Karhu should have something usable, as might ffordes - or amazon. 

Bret


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Sorry whats a 'cheap as flash?'


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I expect a decent flash to have at least two trigger opportunities: optical and electrical. If they then have PC and miniphone, then great. I didn't expect Canon to be so cheap and avoid the optical trigger in their basic full-function flash, but it appears they have.

It makes a Metz 58, Sigma EF610 and Nissin look significantly better value, never mind the Lumpro or Yongnuos of this world. 

Bret


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I've had a little play with macro on a budget when i first got my D50,

Basicly one of my stock lens on a reversing ring. Absolute pain as i had to manualy push a lever to open and close the lense, lots of trial and error.
My biggest issue was lighting though and was also the point i gave in as the camera caused such a major shadow.

It was nice to have a play for the sake of £6 for the reversing ring. Would like to get a macro lens and have a proper play some day.

any way, this is some of the stuff i came out with.

*The word 'Quote' on my pc screen*









*A budgie feather on the carpet*









*The skin on my arm*









*An ornament*








*
*** but in a ashtray!!!!*
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c366/Davey6262/Macro/***.jpg


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres my favourite









Kev


----------

